# No of 921s



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Does anyone have guess as to how many 921s are currently in field?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't think anyone outside of Dish knows, or really could even come close with a guess.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The winner is the one who guesses the closest without going over.

I say its 3001 921s deployed.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Nah, I say it's more like 4723 as of 23 Nov 13:52 CST, with remaining stock at roughly 5000 more to "dispose" of .....


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

3802 as of 11/23 8:52p CST... with 7419 in stock.

Think we'll ever find out the real answer?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

would be neat to know how many, someone in the know please do tell


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I just ordered one, so that makes one more. 

First time dish customer. Hope I get a "good" receiver.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

If you wanted a "good" receiver you should've walked into best buy and picked up an HD-TIVO. They had a bunch tonight. heh


----------

